# Mixing Ducklings



## KatieO (Mar 24, 2017)

I currently have five ducklings that are about a month old and I am getting two more delivered this Wednesday.
Is it okay to mix the two day olds with the month olds? I know heat may be a problem, but I just wanted to see what other people would say.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure the older ones don't pick on the younger ones.


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Make sure the older ones don't pick on the younger ones.


I agree. The good thing about ducklings as opposed to chicks is that since their bills are rounded, they don't peck and draw blood the way chicks can/do. But the ducklings can still bite and grab on 

If bullying is an issue at first, you could put up a chicken wire "wall" for a few days, they can see each other but not grab. Then they're used to each other and "usually" get along then.


----------

